# Why do snowboarders think they're so fuckin' cool?



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Seriously, boards named after machine guns, and skunk apes, like wtf is that? the whole "gangsta" attitude, like seriously that shit doesn't belong on the hill... paying more attention to graphics than specs when buying a board, bouncing off trees and faggoty little nose spin thingies... whatever happened to function over fashion and what's "cool"? Whatever happened to charging big lines without stopping 'till your at the bottom? Seriously, for the most part, I think 90% of snowboarders out there are fuckin' retards. And be creative when you lash back at me, i've heard it all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

1/10

10char


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like you had a bad experience.

I'm not one of the "cool" snowboarders, though, so I can't really argue with you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Sounds like you had a bad experience.
> 
> I'm not one of the "cool" snowboarders, though, so I can't really argue with you.


Nice to see...I figured as much from your posts... not really bad experience, per se, just what it's all become as a whole... borderline depressing to see some of these attitudes out there... :dunno:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know. I get a lot of flak from people because I get preachy about not smoking pot and driving or because I don't drink, etc etc. It's the same crap from high school that meant I couldn't hang out with my "friends" on the football team. No thanks, guys. I'd rather not chug a beer and nail the easy girls under the bleachers at half time...

I don't really know a lot of snowboarders personally, but I tend to get along with most people on the hill. I've seen a lot of kids who think they're the hottest thing on a board. They act like jerks, but it's usually a personality flaw not related to snowboarding. I know plenty of people in the auto racing sport who act the same way about their cars. There are jagoffs everywhere, snowboarding, too.

Still, there are lots of good people out there. Look around on the board and you'll find some great people, even if they do have different opinions. I think it's just best to ignore the people who bug you so you don't let them ruin your snowboarding day.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Your problem is you care too much what other people are doing. I felt the same way back when I was into rock climbing and so many people wanted to be gym rats and only climb indoors. I was always in a constant state of 'wtf?' because to me the best experiences I had were outdoors. But then I realised that there will always be people that enjoy something by doing it completely different from what I think, might as well just concentrate on my own enjoyment. I agree with the whole gangsta scene, but most of them fall into the category of teenage boys trying to be cool and fit in, just like teenage boys have done forever. 

Fawk it, Ride, Rinse, Repeat!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Hear ya there... no weed for me either, I barely drink, and yes there are idiots everywhere! I try to get along with people too... try...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

sounds to me like you got at the wrong end of a whooping stick or something lol...k ya there are a lot of snowboarders on the hill that act like their our the shit...plowing noobies with snow and all that, but nobody said you have to take it like a bitch...when i first start going to the park i remember the day perfectly, it was like -15, sunny, and these two "Steezy" guys came up, and one plowed me with snow cause i was sitting looking at the trainers teach the rail, and they started laughing, i took off my bindings and punched the fucker in the face, he wasn't so "Steezy" then, and his friend did nothing, so just remember in the end 99% of those guys are just full of shit, so ignore them


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Perpetual3am said:


> Your problem is you care too much what other people are doing. I felt the same way back when I was into rock climbing and so many people wanted to be gym rats and only climb indoors. I was always in a constant state of 'wtf?' because to me the best experiences I had were outdoors. But then I realised that there will always be people that enjoy something by doing it completely different from what I think, might as well just concentrate on my own enjoyment. I agree with the whole gangsta scene, but most of them fall into the category of teenage boys trying to be cool and fit in, just like teenage boys have done forever.
> 
> Fawk it, Ride, Rinse, Repeat!


Fair enough... you're probably right... i'm generally insecure and frustrated that I ride alone because my riding style is not common at all... nice to see the other 10% representing more and more decent people!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Kaabachi13 said:


> sounds to me like you got at the wrong end of a whooping stick or something lol...k ya there are a lot of snowboarders on the hill that act like their our the shit...plowing noobies with snow and all that, but nobody said you have to take it like a bitch...when i first start going to the park i remember the day perfectly, it was like -15, sunny, and these two "Steezy" guys came up, and one plowed me with snow cause i was sitting looking at the trainers teach the rail, and they started laughing, i took off my bindings and punched the fucker in the face, he wasn't so "Steezy" then, and his friend did nothing, so just remember in the end 99% of those guys are just full of shit, so ignore them


Haha ya, Nice work! i've knocked people out while I was still strapped in...Had to dive over a flosser once I was going 70 he was sitting in a blind spot... called on his whole crew and they took off like bitches... I'm just sick of nobody wanting to ride with me because I don't fit the "i'm so fuckin' cool" attitude...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

ah shit, I use to board with my buddy for 2years until we got in a fight haha, so now for the last 3-4years i go by myself, and i rather enjoy it honestly...I just bring my mp3 or whatever, stack it up with some chill raggae or something, and do my own thing on the hill, don't have to wait for anybody but yourself, nothing beats some Bob Marley down the hill, trust me on that lol...that's just my style though, whenever i have gone with friends they just end up making me wait and its annoying


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I feel that... for sure... waiting sucks. I'm getting used to the riding alone part... the going for a beer alone at the end of the day part, that's a bummer. I like Bob Marley, dunno for riding tunes tho! I go for the Anthrax or some old school skater punk rock...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

well to be honest man sounds like you just have social problems, going to the bar is a ample place to meet new people, nobody said your on a pussy hunt either, you can meet some guys to talk about the hill or whatever too, maybe you'll meet a partner to board with since you want that so much...Just pick up your balls and remember at the end of the day you walked into the place with nobody, so if you try to meet people and it didn't work out, you were leaving by yourself too anyways


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Kaabachi13 said:


> well to be honest man sounds like you just have social problems, going to the bar is a ample place to meet new people, nobody said your on a pussy hunt either, you can meet some guys to talk about the hill or whatever too, maybe you'll meet a partner to board with since you want that so much...Just pick up your balls and remember at the end of the day you walked into the place with nobody, so if you try to meet people and it didn't work out, you were leaving by yourself too anyways


What r u a shrink now? Pick up my balls? Alrighty then. I have a gf of 6 years, so the bar serves me little or no purpose. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

when you said a beer at the end of the day i thought of the bar at the resort *shrug*

whats stopping you from taking your lady out on the hill, it will be good bonding and all that


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> What r u a shrink now? Pick up my balls? Alrighty then. I have a gf of 6 years, so the bar serves me little or no purpose. Thanks!


That makes no sense at all. plenty of people take a girlfriend to bars. maybe you left out the part where she is 6 years old and cant get into them LOLOL

you talk about snowboarders being into fashion and trendy, yet you stick the triple x in your name, when thats totally part of a gay ass trend thats been around for years. 

people aint gonna ride with you because the way you look. strangers are strangers. I ask random people no matter what they look like if I can ride with them. fix your social skills iceman or you aint doin shit.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

oh shit son theres a spiked bat on your base

stfu with the whining


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Shit is real in the hoodie son!
















Haha, Bill Cosby would argue that hip hop is what makes kids this way, and he is SORT OF on to something. I mean, it has influenced cultures [with access to it] worldwide, though Bill tends to blow it out of proportion.

I'm with Kaabachi... if these kids take it too far, a lesson MUST be learned. If I see what I might deem a real injustice, action may be taken. Otherwise, just let them keep riding through life that way... it'll come back to them someday.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> I feel that... for sure... waiting sucks. I'm getting used to the riding alone part... the going for a beer alone at the end of the day part, that's a bummer. I like Bob Marley, dunno for riding tunes tho! I go for the Anthrax or some old school skater punk rock...





VinXXX said:


> What r u a shrink now? Pick up my balls? Alrighty then. I have a gf of 6 years, so the bar serves me little or no purpose. Thanks!


guy went from zero to freaked the fuck out in 2.3 sec seems like you are bipolar or some shit. the issue he was addressing was going to the resort part finding someone there and bullshitting about the mountain and meeting people to ride with. he even said its not like you are on a pussyhunt, i think you misinterpreted what he was saying. anyways seems like you want a friend but dont have any social skills this is probably the reason your friends dont ride with you not because you are not gangsta. i mean shit come on if people didnt want to ride with me based solely on how i dressed on the mountain i would say those werent my friends in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> That makes no sense at all. plenty of people take a girlfriend to bars. maybe you left out the part where she is 6 years old and cant get into them LOLOL
> 
> you talk about snowboarders being into fashion and trendy, yet you stick the triple x in your name, when thats totally part of a gay ass trend thats been around for years.
> 
> people aint gonna ride with you because the way you look. strangers are strangers. I ask random people no matter what they look like if I can ride with them. fix your social skills iceman or you aint doin shit.


Okay you know what? I been to jail for drug trafficking when I was younger. I learned from my mistakes. I hope you are never unfortunate enough to go to jail, 'cuz with a comment like that, you'd get your face smashed in daily. Especially by me since I have an eight year old daughter. I could have been gay-er and used Xander Cage as my name. Either way you're a fuckin retard and you deserve a dirty beating for that comment. And yes I am an Iceman.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> Okay you know what? I been to jail for drug trafficking when I was younger. I learned from my mistakes. I hope you are never unfortunate enough to go to jail, 'cuz with a comment like that, you'd get your face smashed in daily. Especially by me since I have an eight year old daughter. I could have been gay-er and used Xander Cage as my name. Either way you're a fuckin retard and you deserve a dirty beating for that comment. And yes I am an Iceman.


HAHAHAHAHAHA your a joke buddy. you should have aborted your daughter.

talking about asshole people on the mountain, and guns and weird ass shit on snowboards, you shouldnt have a problem with it since your an iceman.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA your a joke buddy. you should have aborted your daughter.


wow you're so fuckin brave on the internet you fuckin goof piece of shit... lemme know when you're gonna be at lake louise and i'll give you a chance to say it to my face.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> wow you're so fuckin brave on the internet you fuckin goof piece of shit... lemme know when you're gonna be at lake louise and i'll give you a chance to say it to my face.


keep it going man. snowboarders are such assholes right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> keep it going man. snowboarders are such assholes right?


lemme know when you're at The Lake. I have no interest in communicating with you other than face to face. I walk the walk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> lemme know when you're at The Lake. I have no interest in communicating with you other than face to face. I walk the walk.


LOL what a badass


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Quit yer bitchin, go shred, who gives a shit if kids are doing "faggoty little nose spin thingies". Let the stylie kids do their thing, go do yours.




Besides, tapping trees is fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> lemme know when you're at The Lake. I have no interest in communicating with you other than face to face. I walk the walk.


oh nice edit dude. now I deff know what lake to head to. ill be waiting at the lake. im there now actually. where are you?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck Yeah Ibtl Steezies


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

My Internet Penis is this big

8==============================================================================D


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Kaabachi13 said:


> My Internet Penis is this big
> 
> 8=================D~~~~
> =================


FIxed 
10 char

IBTL /thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

My Internet Penis is this... ICEMAN








[/QUOTE]


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

wow. another awesome thread. anytime mr. cool ice is brought into the arguement its gotta be good.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

oh you know it


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

i think bringing the whole gangster "tech 9" style to the mountain is just another outlet for having fun with a different style, keeps things from getting stagnant. 

I almost want to say its like dressing up for halloween, get to feel like your something your not... cause let me tell you theres no way your going to rock all red or blue with bandannas through LA and survive.

So going to the mountain to experiment with that style is just part of a phase, no real harm coming from it besides a few sour attitudes. I've yet to see anyone jibbing while bustin caps

Honestly, by the sound of it, your generation's interests seem to be conflicting with the current one's. But hey thats life, we'll be there someday too.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What a lame ass thread.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude seriously who pissed in your Cheerios this morning. Riders that butter or as you like to call it "faggoty spinney things" and stop before you get to the bottom is because there is fun shit to do along the trails. Seriously don't you ever see just fun little hits or banked walls just to play on. I found a sweet little line the other week threw a front 3 off this bank rode down the side of the trail about 75ft to find another little hit and threw a nice floaty backside one bock on to the trail. There is a wall I've been throwing back 3s off of all season, its just super fun dude. Maybe you should try a stump jib or a kicker on the trail side once and a while. Maybe it will open you up to a whole new world of fun on the hill. 

Or maybe your just jealous because your skills are lacking????:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> Or maybe your just jealous because your skills are lacking????:cheeky4:


Ya that must be it... I forgot, there's no rush in bombing, charging steeps... no rush at all... that's no fun, none whatsoever. Sorry I even started this thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Some one the best riders out there have the most janky gear because they are ski bums and live to ride. I have friends that just work 20 hours a week so they can get fresh lines everyday. It isn't for me but they are sick riders and just love riding.


----------

